
Call Congress and Tell Them Not to Let a Quasi-Court Bankrupt Internet Users - DiabloD3
https://act.eff.org/action/call-congress-and-tell-them-not-to-let-a-quasi-court-bankrupt-internet-users
======
jakeogh
Learn More -> No link to bills, or sponsorship?

~~~
sli
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CASE_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CASE_Act)

~~~
jakeogh
Congress shall make no law...

------
Cyder
Congress.gov . Yes it is.

------
tossAfterUsing
is this for real?

~~~
PTcartelsLOL
EFF are jokers now?

